# Engine to be used on go cart



## banditmatt (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi all.
There's an engine sitting in my garage that I want to use on a go cart I am building, but first there are a few things I need to know. 
1. How do I couple a tapered shaft to a centrifigal clutch or torque converter?
2. The engine has a float type carb. Will I likely run into any problems of the engine not getting gas during acceleration/ braking?
3. Is it ok to remove the auto throttle on my engine?
my engine is a tecumseh HM80 make 155350l


----------



## 99VenomSVT (Mar 10, 2005)

You are better of finding an engine with a straight shaft. Here is my reasoning behind it. First off I have been in the hobby for many years and I have only come across one such clutch that would work with a tapered shaft engine and said clutch was over $100 bucks. Second everything you try to do in the future will some how be affected by that clutch no being perfectly aligned. Your best bet is to either buy/get a new straight shaft engine or something your can trade the engine you have for another at a local small engine shop. I hope this helps you, sometimes its just easyier and cheaper to start with the correct components


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

As 99VenomSTV mentioned You need a striaght shaft for several reasons. The main reason is that with a taper there will not be enough room to align the chain and sprockets. The engine in question was used on a generator. That is the purpose for the tapered shaft. 
I suggest you look for a 5 hp Briggs and Stratton I/C. (Industrial Commercial) These are commonly use for go-carts because their commercial engines with a 7/8 crankshaft diameter which most fommon centrifigal clutches fit. Also a steel cylinder and crankshaft bearings.


----------

